# BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES KINGS OF KINGS



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:cheesy: :0  :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
ITS THAT TIME AGAIN!!!!BELL CAR SHOW MAY 17TH 2009
FLYER COMING SOON!!!!!!!


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Yo bump for the homeboy David. All rolling with my accord next year for sure. Going to be one of the baddest and biggest car show.


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

whats up dave i didint make it lastyear but i will be there this year stayup dave http://i34.tinypic.com/xn5i0p.jpg rolos63


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Any pix from last year???


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Here you go. There was 250+ cars. It was a big show. Check out the pics. http://piloteando.tv/galerias/gagemay18'08/index.htm


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: 
thanks guys!!!! rolo whats up homie.. i no u will be there homie u will be 
part of the the BEST OF FRIENDS....good looking out....


JESSE whats up homie u 2 homie good looking out!!!!!!!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Oct 7 2008, 09:33 PM~11807993
> *Here you go. There was 250+ cars. It was a big show. Check out the pics. http://piloteando.tv/galerias/gagemay18'08/index.htm
> *


Good turn out. We gotta make sure theres more low-lows this time.


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

PRIDE C.C. will be there for sure  Had a good time at the first one :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

we will be there again


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:biggrin: DAVE YOU CAN COUNT ME IN LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANYTHING THANK FOR ALL YOUR HELP......CHICANOCLOTHING...... :biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: 
THANKS PAUL FROM OLD MEMORIES!!!HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE!!!!!

AND DAVID FROM CHICANO CLOTHING!!!! THANKS FOR UR HELP TO!!!!!!

OOOOOHHHHH CANT FORGET MY GOOD HOMIES FROM PRIDE C.C. THANKS...


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Can't say we did not know about it ahead of time!! :biggrin: 
We missed the last one, we will try not to miss this one!!


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*-VENDOR BOOTH PRICES $100.00 - 10x20 
PLEASE REFER TO THE NUMBERS BELOW...

David (562) 335-1211
Javy (310) 739-6287
Mike (818) 388-7390*


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*-VENDOR BOOTH PRICES $100.00 - 10x20 
PLEASE REFER TO THE NUMBERS BELOW...

David (562) 335-1211
Javy (310) 739-6287
Mike (818) 388-7390*


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave: :buttkick:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

CANT WAIT HOMIE U KNOW IL BE THERE TTT BIGGER AND BETTER THIS YEAR
:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BALLERZ INC (Oct 16, 2008)

It was a good show this year & next year were going back for more...


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 94sweetcaddy (May 13, 2006)

LOST ANGELS CC WILL SHOW UP... I HAD FUN LAST YEAR.... SEE YOU THERE.... :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: 
THANKS GUYS!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TRAFFIC C.C. WILL BE THERE!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

LA's FINEST CC WILL BE THERE AGAIN !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks to everybody for all the support once again :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

whats up DAVID....nice metting you at the harvest fest....your show sounds like a good one....


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin: old memories eastside will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

T
T
T
:thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:buttkick: :wave:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PETE (Oct 15, 2008)

FOREVER CLOWN'N CAR CLUB
WILL BE THERE AGAIN


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

!!!MILLENIUM C.C WILL BE THERE!!! 
HAD FUN AT THE LAST SHOW


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

masterminds will be there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Oct 27 2008, 09:49 PM~11990378
> *!!!MILLENIUM C.C  WILL BE THERE!!!
> HAD FUN AT THE LAST SHOW
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Oct 28 2008, 04:13 AM~11992416
> *masterminds will be there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: ART WORK DONE BY CHUKO


----------



## PAPA'[email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

CLASSIFIED E.L.A. WILL BE THERE AGAIN....!!!!


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPA'[email protected]_@Oct 30 2008, 09:13 PM~12020874
> *CLASSIFIED E.L.A. WILL BE THERE AGAIN....!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*Regarding information on the Bell Car Show call...
David (562) 335-1211 
Javy (310) 739-6287 
Mike (818) 388-7390 *


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:wave: :buttkick: :worship:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

*"Resurection 59"
Top Of The World c.c.*


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

D.J. SATCH PROMOTIONS
PIONEER HIGH SCHOOL ALUMNI ASSOCIATION
KICK-OFF CAR SHOW
SATURDAY, DECEMBER 6TH,2008
10800 EAST BENAVON ST. WHITTIER,CA 90606
{CORNER OF PIONEER BLVD & WASHINGTON BLVD}
VEHICLE MOVE-IN :6AM-9AM/ CAR SHOW :9AM-4PM

CARS-$20 / MOTORCYCLE-$15 / LOWRIDER BIKES-$10 / BOOTHS-$40
TROPHIES FOR ALL DIFFERENT CATEGORIES
DASH PLAQUES FOR THE FIRST 100 CARS

FOR MORE INFO: D.J. SATCH 562-631-1297 AFTER 9PM
[email protected]

RAIDERS BOOTH W/ GIRLS AND FOOTBALL PLAYER
MOVIN 93.9 1:00-4:00 P.M.
D.J. JIJI SWEET WILL BE THERE...
DINERO W/ DOUBLE EDGE MUSIC AND MUCH MORE TO BE ANNOUNCED

SALINA TIRES AND PURPLE SLICE...
RIMS RAFFLE $5.00 GO TO VCC CARES MINISTRY FOR TOYS FOR THE KIDS[/SIZE]


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: ok cool


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:roflmao: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :buttkick:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:wave: :worship:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## way of life LA (Dec 1, 2008)

we will be there


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by way of life LA_@Dec 1 2008, 07:24 PM~12306392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: WASSUPP HOMMIE, ITS NICE 2 SEE DAT PLAQUE AGAIN!! EL ADAM FROM DA BLUE & BLACK...."TOGETHER"


----------



## 1940deluxe (Nov 18, 2008)

i will make it these year, cant wait my bomb its done


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

TTT
This show was the Bomb!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*Keep it moving...*


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

HEY DAVE SEE YOU THERE JAMES UNIQUE DIECAST NEED ANYTHING PLEASE CALL ME. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:cheesy:  :roflmao: :thumbsup: :wave: :buttkick: :werd:


----------



## biggiedee (Dec 9, 2008)

cant wait, I'll be there -------------went to the first show........bad ass show had a good time......KINGS OF KINGS CAR CLUB AND BEST OF FRIENDS did a great job. looking foward in attending the next one . :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## MILLENIUM CC (Dec 18, 2008)

MILLENIUM CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave: :worship: 
BIG BUMP TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:biggrin:  :0


----------



## MILLENIUM CC (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: SOUNDS GOOD!!!!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*The official Bell Car Show flyer will be posted soon.* :thumbsup:
Image by TwoTonz.com


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*TTT* :thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

It will be here before u know it, so mark your calenders. We will be having more room this year. Hope to see everybody out there. Thanks for your support. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MILLENIUM CC (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: MILLENIUM CC HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE LAST SHOW


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

PRIDE 
OLDMEORIES SO. LA
LOST ANGELS 
TOP OF THE WORLD (RESURECTION 59)
BALLERZ INC 
TRAFFIC 
LA's FINEST
OLDMEMORIES EASTSIDE
FOREVER CLOWN'N
MILLENIUM
UNITED STYLES
MASTERMINDS 
CLASSIFIED E.LA
WAY OF LIFE 
DEVOTIONS


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

CONSAFOS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

we are having one on april hope to see u there


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave: :buttkick:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 11 2009, 11:24 AM~12669343
> *CONSAFOS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the support. See u guys there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> PRIDE
> OLDMEORIES SO. LA
> ...


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

KUSTOM OLDIES WEST COAST WILL BE THERE W/ D.J. SATCH PROMOTION


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

No Cholo DJ?!?

BOOO!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

:biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: 


THIS IS GOING TO BUMP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: big bump


----------



## mundo (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jan 13 2009, 12:21 PM~12692040
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mundo (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 13 2009, 12:27 PM~12692077
> *No Cholo DJ?!?
> 
> BOOO!!! :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> ...


whats so special about him


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 13 2009, 12:27 PM~12692077
> *No Cholo DJ?!?
> 
> BOOO!!! :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> ...


Gracias Johnny


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 13 2009, 12:27 PM~12692077
> *No Cholo DJ?!?
> 
> BOOO!!! :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> ...



x2


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:wave: :worship: :buttkick: :yes: :thumbsup:   :cheesy: :cheesy: 


*THIS SHOW IS GOING TO ROCK!!!!!!*


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Any pics or links from last year???*


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Oct 7 2008, 10:33 PM~11807993
> *Here you go. There was 250+ cars. It was a big show. Check out the pics. http://piloteando.tv/galerias/gagemay18'08/index.htm
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mundo (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jan 15 2009, 08:41 AM~12711826
> *x2
> *


there get over it already. your not the only DJ in the world give somebody else a chance. now we can call u the stalker cholo DJ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

* TTT *:thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*TTT*


----------



## zeb68impala (Jan 16, 2009)

LOOKS LIKE GOOD SHOW, WILL HAVE TO GO. BRING ACOUPLE O.C HOMIES TOO


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mundo_@Jan 15 2009, 07:39 PM~12717627
> *there get over it already. your not the only DJ in the world give somebody else a chance. now we can call u the stalker cholo DJ  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



SHUT YOUR MOUTH IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT. MY POSTS HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU OR WHOEVER THE DJ IS.


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Jan 15 2009, 10:04 AM~12712925
> *:wave:  :worship:  :buttkick:  :yes:  :thumbsup:      :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> Hell yeah, It was the shit last year and i know this year will even be better :yes: :yes:*


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jan 16 2009, 09:36 AM~12722403
> *SHUT YOUR MOUTH IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT. MY POSTS HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU OR WHOEVER THE DJ IS.
> *



It's funny how the haters don't even know the person they be hating on.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

http://piloteando.tv/galerias/gagemay18'08/index.htm

I dint realize it was on the streets... Cant wait!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mundo (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jan 16 2009, 09:36 AM~12722403
> *SHUT YOUR MOUTH IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT. MY POSTS HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU OR WHOEVER THE DJ IS.
> *


Thats where your wrong. I do know you and I also know the reason why u got kicked out of Sakos cruise night. The thing with u is that u have people fooled that u are a nice guy, yeah u appear to be at the beginning, but all that changes after they work with u and with this said u do know what I'm talking about. By the way what did u do with all the money people donated to u. I cant believe after all that u are selling CDs again. You can get pissed-off if u want, but u know I'm right. Don't worry people will start realizing how u are. If u want to continue this hit me u on PM


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mundo_@Jan 16 2009, 11:07 AM~12723108
> *Thats where your wrong. I do know you and  I also know the reason why u got kicked out of Sakos cruise night. The thing with u is that u have people fooled that u are a nice guy, yeah u appear to be at the beginning, but all that changes after they work with u and with this said u do know what I'm talking about. By the way what did u do with all the money people donated to u. I cant believe after all that u are selling CDs again. You can get pissed-off if u want, but u know I'm right. Don't worry people will start realizing how u are. If u want to continue this hit me u on PM
> *



THANK YOU WITNESS NUMBER 1


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*I hate when personal issues ruin a nice thread! If you got a personal problem with Mike just PM him... Easy as that!*


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

*:thumbsup: T.T.T. :thumbsup: *


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 16 2009, 12:26 PM~12723265
> *I hate when personal issues ruin a nice thread! If you got a personal problem with Mike just PM him... Easy as that!
> *


x2


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Jan 16 2009, 07:03 PM~12727382
> *x2
> *


what up perro this is tony


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 16 2009, 11:04 AM~12722614
> *http://piloteando.tv/galerias/gagemay18'08/index.htm
> 
> I dint realize it was on the streets... Cant wait!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Yeup, we have alot of space even more than last year. So come on down :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Jan 16 2009, 08:06 PM~12727405
> *what up perro this is tony
> *


from new mexico!!!! hey whats up man


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Jan 16 2009, 07:09 PM~12727441
> *from new mexico!!!! hey whats up man
> *


JUST STOP BY TO SAY HI BRO HOW THINGS FOR YOU GUYS OUT THERE


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Jan 16 2009, 08:11 PM~12727465
> *JUST STOP BY TO SAY HI BRO HOW THINGS FOR YOU GUYS OUT THERE
> *


Not too bad, just getting ready for our show. Get one of those cars ready so u can bring it over. Gives u 4 months


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :buttkick: 

* KEEP IT COMING!!!!*


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>*BEST of FRIENDS & KINGS of KINGS
2ND ANNUAL BELL CAR SHOW :thumbsup: *</span>


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

* :thumbsup: T.T.T.*


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Jan 16 2009, 07:07 PM~12727418
> *Yeup, we have alot of space even more than last year. So come on down  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Where exactly will it be and for how many blocks???


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 19 2009, 05:40 PM~12751273
> *Where exactly will it be and for how many blocks???
> *


It's going to be on gage between atlantic and california. Thats 13 blocks. Last year it was from atlantic to otis. We now have double the space.


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Oct 6 2008, 09:41 PM~11798461
> *:cheesy:  :0    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> ITS THAT TIME AGAIN!!!!BELL CAR SHOW MAY 17TH 2009
> FLYER COMING SOON!!!!!!!
> *


Whats up Dave ' I'll be there this year homie " Classic Lowriders Car Club "will be representing !

Alrato'
Joey 64'


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joey 64_@Jan 20 2009, 04:59 PM~12763404
> *Whats up Dave ' I'll be there this year homie " Classic Lowriders Car Club "will be representing !
> 
> Alrato'
> ...


THANKS JOEY 64 HOPE TO SEE U GUYS THERE!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :roflmao:  :cheesy:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

this is going to be a great show i hope to see everyone there :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*TTT for the HOMIES ! ! ! *


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: mr.Lo.Lo


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :yes: :wave: :wave: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: 


* T.T.T.*


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

PRIDE 
OLDMEORIES SO. LA
LOST ANGELS 
TOP OF THE WORLD (RESURECTION 59)
BALLERZ INC 
TRAFFIC 
LA's FINEST
OLDMEMORIES EASTSIDE
FOREVER CLOWN'N
MILLENIUM
UNITED STYLES
MASTERMINDS 
CLASSIFIED E.LA
WAY OF LIFE 
DEVOTIONS
CONSAFOS
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS
STRICTLY FAMILY
KUSTOM OLDIES (west coast)
IMPALA MAGAZINE 
PILOTEANDO


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Can't wait for this one! :yes:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Jan 30 2009, 11:06 AM~12858445
> * :thumbsup: GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE!!!!! :thumbsup: *


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

*MAXIMUM POWER will be there... :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak:*


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xtremexb_@Feb 2 2009, 06:37 PM~12885322
> *MAXIMUM POWER will be there... :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:
> *


*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## MILLENIUM CC (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Jan 30 2009, 02:43 AM~12856655
> *These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> PRIDE
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: Keep it comeing


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

*:thumbsup: :thumbsup: T.T.T. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

PRIDE 
OLDMEORIES SO. LA
LOST ANGELS 
TOP OF THE WORLD (RESURECTION 59)
BALLERZ INC 
TRAFFIC 
LA's FINEST
OLDMEMORIES EASTSIDE
FOREVER CLOWN'N
MILLENIUM
UNITED STYLES
MASTERMINDS 
CLASSIFIED E.LA
WAY OF LIFE 
DEVOTIONS
CONSAFOS
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS
STRICTLY FAMILY
KUSTOM OLDIES (west coast)
IMPALA MAGAZINE 
PILOTEANDO

just added
THEE UNTOUCHABLES
MAXIMUM POWER

:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:biggrin:  :cheesy: 

*  T.T.T.*


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :buttkick:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:   TTT.................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:biggrin:  :0 * T.T.T.*  :cheesy:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)

MANIACOS C.C. WILL BE THERE


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: MANICOS C.C.


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:*thumbsup: BIG BAD ASS SHOW!!!! :thumbsup: *


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos_@Feb 10 2009, 08:04 PM~12966977
> *MANIACOS C.C. WILL BE THERE
> *



*THANKS JR GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE!!  *


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Feb 8 2009, 06:37 PM~12944329
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:     TTT.................. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



*whts up big daddy*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :nicoderm: :wave: :wave: :wave: !!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 14 2009, 11:40 AM~13002045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 *HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE!!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*TTT* :thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok, here is the official flyer. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

PRIDE 
OLDMEORIES SO. LA
LOST ANGELS 
TOP OF THE WORLD (RESURECTION 59)
BALLERZ INC 
TRAFFIC 
LA's FINEST
OLDMEMORIES EASTSIDE
FOREVER CLOWN'N
MILLENIUM
UNITED STYLES
MASTERMINDS 
CLASSIFIED E.LA
WAY OF LIFE 
DEVOTIONS
CONSAFOS
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS
STRICTLY FAMILY
KUSTOM OLDIES (west coast)
IMPALA MAGAZINE 
PILOTEANDO
THEE UNTOUCHABLES
MAXIMUM POWER
NIGHT CROWD


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok, here is the official flyer


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

PRIDE 
OLDMEORIES SO. LA
LOST ANGELS 
TOP OF THE WORLD (RESURECTION 59)
BALLERZ INC 
TRAFFIC 
LA's FINEST
OLDMEMORIES EASTSIDE
FOREVER CLOWN'N
MILLENIUM
UNITED STYLES
MASTERMINDS 
CLASSIFIED E.LA
WAY OF LIFE 
DEVOTIONS
CONSAFOS
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS
STRICTLY FAMILY
KUSTOM OLDIES (west coast)
IMPALA MAGAZINE 
PILOTEANDO
THEE UNTOUCHABLES
MAXIMUM POWER
NIGHT CROWD
MANIACOS 

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Feb 17 2009, 12:05 AM~13025199
> *These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> PRIDE
> ...


You know Impalas Magazine will be there


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Can't wait for this one :yes:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Feb 17 2009, 08:41 PM~13033172
> *TTT
> *



how's it going brother


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

HUNTINGTON PARK MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 17 2009, 07:42 PM~13033192
> *how's it going brother
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Hey toro how you doing homie hope all is well with you and yours Rolo


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by moses_@Feb 17 2009, 07:43 PM~13033200
> *HUNTINGTON PARK MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE
> *


hey moe whats up doggy Rolo


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

HEY WHATS UP BIG DOG


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:cheesy: :biggrin:  :0


----------



## Moe Swift cc (Nov 23, 2008)

You could count us in SWIFT CC. How could i miss this show when it's right at my front door. :


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*Just added to the show...the sexy LEILA JANAE.*


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

PRIDE 
OLDMEORIES SO. LA
LOST ANGELS 
TOP OF THE WORLD (RESURECTION 59)
BALLERZ INC 
TRAFFIC 
LA's FINEST
OLDMEMORIES EASTSIDE
FOREVER CLOWN'N
MILLENIUM
UNITED STYLES
MASTERMINDS 
CLASSIFIED E.LA
WAY OF LIFE :biggrin: 
DEVOTIONS
CONSAFOS
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS
STRICTLY FAMILY
KUSTOM OLDIES (west coast)
IMPALA MAGAZINE 
PILOTEANDO
THEE UNTOUCHABLES
MAXIMUM POWER
NIGHT CROWD
MANIACOS 

Just added to the list 

UNIQUES :thumbsup:  
ROLLERZ ONLY  :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :yes: 
MAJESTICS H.P. :thumbsup: :0 
SWIFT :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

LATIN LUXURY WILL BE THERE!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT!!!!


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:  Bump 2 the Top ! ! !


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Feb 23 2009, 11:20 PM~13093165
> *LATIN LUXURY WILL BE THERE!!!!!
> *


Thanks, we'll see u out there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

ANTIQUE STYLE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Feb 25 2009, 02:27 AM~13105444
> *ANTIQUE STYLE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Feb 26 2009, 06:46 PM~13122794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

PRIDE 
OLDMEORIES SO. LA
LOST ANGELS 
TOP OF THE WORLD (RESURECTION 59)
BALLERZ INC 
TRAFFIC 
LA's FINEST
OLDMEMORIES EASTSIDE
FOREVER CLOWN'N
MILLENIUM
UNITED STYLES
MASTERMINDS 
CLASSIFIED E.LA
WAY OF LIFE :biggrin: 
DEVOTIONS
CONSAFOS
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS
STRICTLY FAMILY
KUSTOM OLDIES (west coast)
IMPALA MAGAZINE 
PILOTEANDO
THEE UNTOUCHABLES
MAXIMUM POWER
NIGHT CROWD
MANIACOS 
UNIQUES L.A.
ROLLERZ ONLY
MAJESTICS H.P.
SWIFT
LATIN LUXURY

JUST ADDED 
ANTIQUE STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 5 2009, 12:16 AM~13187777
> *These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> PRIDE
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>!!!TO THE TOP!!!  </span>


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Mar 9 2009, 08:10 PM~13228961
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>!!!TO THE TOP!!!  </span>
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: TO THE TOP


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

take it to the top


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 23 2009, 12:00 PM~13362763
> *
> *


 :biggrin: whats up johnny :thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

* ttt* :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Mar 23 2009, 08:55 PM~13368829
> *:biggrin: whats up johnny  :thumbsup:
> *


Cant wait for the show... Hopefully it's the first of many I'll attend.


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KreWx8 (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: ALMOST HERE SO B READY  :cheesy:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Mar 28 2009, 06:07 PM~13418742
> *:thumbsup: ALMOST HERE SO B READY   :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: welcome back online dave hehe lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:biggrin:  :0 :cheesy:  
T.T.T.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Mar 25 2009, 05:19 PM~13388211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Mar 29 2009, 08:27 PM~13426731
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: HOPE TO SEE U GUYS OUT THERE!!!THANKS!!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS ONE...MY RIDE MAY BE READY MOST LIKELY NOT


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Mar 25 2009, 03:19 PM~13388211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Mar 31 2009, 06:32 PM~13447312
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:  GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIES!!!!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Mar 25 2009, 03:19 PM~13388211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

PRIDE 
OLDMEORIES SO. LA
LOST ANGELS 
TOP OF THE WORLD (RESURECTION 59)
BALLERZ INC 
TRAFFIC 
LA's FINEST
OLDMEMORIES EASTSIDE
FOREVER CLOWN'N
MILLENIUM
UNITED STYLES
MASTERMINDS 
CLASSIFIED E.LA
WAY OF LIFE 
DEVOTIONS
CONSAFOS
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS
STRICTLY FAMILY
KUSTOM OLDIES (west coast)
IMPALA MAGAZINE 
PILOTEANDO
THEE UNTOUCHABLES
MAXIMUM POWER
NIGHT CROWD
MANIACOS 
UNIQUES L.A.
ROLLERZ ONLY
MAJESTICS H.P.
SWIFT
LATIN LUXURY
ANTIQUE STYLE
Just added HIGH TIMES (PASADENA)

 The day is almost here, hope to see everybody out there


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Good luck David :thumbsup: 

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Apr 2 2009, 01:12 PM~13466160
> *Good luck David :thumbsup:
> 
> Victor "The Trophy Guy"
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!!!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: 7 MORE WEEKS!!!!!!!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: 
*6 weeks left for the big day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Apr 8 2009, 06:15 PM~13521874
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: *WASSSS UP BIG DADDY!!! THATS RIGHT BEST OF FRIENDS L.A.*


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

bttmft


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

* :biggrin: Bump to the top for the Homies.  *


----------



## ZACATECAS NOK (May 9, 2007)

NOKTURNAL C.C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE      :biggrin:


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

<span style='color:blue'>www.oldmemorieslosangeles.us


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 9 2009, 11:38 PM~13535672
> *HOPE TO SEE U GUYS OUT THERE :cheesy: </span>*


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZACATECAS NOK_@Apr 10 2009, 09:00 AM~13537975
> *NOKTURNAL C.C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE            :biggrin:
> *


THANK U GUYS ILL SEE U THERE :


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Apr 1 2009, 11:30 PM~13461474
> *These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> PRIDE
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Apr 1 2009, 09:30 PM~13461474
> *These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> PRIDE
> ...


*

YOU GOT THAT RIGHT HOMIE :thumbsup:*


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: *THIS SHOW IS GOING TO KICK OFF HARD *:thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:   :biggrin: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Count us in too. *


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 12 2009, 12:18 PM~13554125
> *HOPE TO SEE U GUYS OUT THERE*


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

PRIDE 
OLDMEORIES SO. LA
LOST ANGELS 
TOP OF THE WORLD (RESURECTION 59)
BALLERZ INC 
TRAFFIC 
LA's FINEST
OLDMEMORIES EASTSIDE
FOREVER CLOWN'N
MILLENIUM
UNITED STYLES
MASTERMINDS 
CLASSIFIED E.LA
WAY OF LIFE 
DEVOTIONS
CONSAFOS
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS
STRICTLY FAMILY
KUSTOM OLDIES (west coast)
IMPALA MAGAZINE 
PILOTEANDO
THEE UNTOUCHABLES
MAXIMUM POWER
NIGHT CROWD
MANIACOS 
UNIQUES L.A.
ROLLERZ ONLY
MAJESTICS H.P.
SWIFT
LATIN LUXURY
ANTIQUE STYLE 
HIGH TIMES (PASADENA)

JUST ADDED 
OLD MEMORIES (LOS ANGELES)
NOKTURNAL
REFLECTIONS 
:biggrin:  :biggrin:  

 The day is almost here, hope to see everybody out there

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ULTIMATE_REGAL (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

ALSO WANT TO THANK ALL THE SOLO RIDERS WHO WILL BE PARTICIPATING 

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Apr 13 2009, 09:46 PM~13568742
> *These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> PRIDE
> ...


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mundo (Aug 15, 2008)

Bad ass show last year. Can't wait for this one :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

PRIDE 
OLDMEORIES SO. LA
LOST ANGELS 
TOP OF THE WORLD (RESURECTION 59)
BALLERZ INC 
TRAFFIC 
LA's FINEST
OLDMEMORIES EASTSIDE
FOREVER CLOWN'N
MILLENIUM
UNITED STYLES
MASTERMINDS 
CLASSIFIED E.LA
WAY OF LIFE 
DEVOTIONS
CONSAFOS
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS
STRICTLY FAMILY
KUSTOM OLDIES (west coast)
IMPALA MAGAZINE 
PILOTEANDO
THEE UNTOUCHABLES
MAXIMUM POWER
NIGHT CROWD
MANIACOS 
UNIQUES L.A.
ROLLERZ ONLY
MAJESTICS H.P.
SWIFT
LATIN LUXURY
ANTIQUE STYLE 
HIGH TIMES (PASADENA)
OLD MEMORIES (LOS ANGELES)
NOKTURNAL
REFLECTIONS

JUST ADDED 
OLD MEMORIES (SGV)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  

ALSO WANT TO THANK ALL THE SOLO RIDERS WHO WILL BE PARTICIPATING


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:* 4 WEEKS LEFT 4 THE BIG DAY!!!!!*


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

http://www.bestoffriendslosangelescarclub.com/ :biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

HERE'S AN AIR SHOT OF LAST YEARS SHOW


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: ttt


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/2382/145wuh.jpg


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/3903/052cpc.jpg


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO HAVE ANY PRIZE MONEY FOR THE BEST OF SHOWS?


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 27 2009, 04:46 PM~13706794
> *ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO HAVE ANY PRIZE MONEY FOR THE BEST OF SHOWS?
> *


*NO ITS GOING TO BE A 5 FOOT TROPHY!!!!!!!*


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

PRIDE 
OLDMEORIES SO. LA
LOST ANGELS 
TOP OF THE WORLD (RESURECTION 59)
BALLERZ INC 
TRAFFIC 
LA's FINEST
OLDMEMORIES EASTSIDE
FOREVER CLOWN'N
MILLENIUM
UNITED STYLES
MASTERMINDS 
CLASSIFIED E.LA
WAY OF LIFE 
DEVOTIONS
CONSAFOS
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS
STRICTLY FAMILY
KUSTOM OLDIES (west coast)
IMPALA MAGAZINE 
PILOTEANDO
THEE UNTOUCHABLES
MAXIMUM POWER
NIGHT CROWD
MANIACOS 
UNIQUES L.A.
ROLLERZ ONLY
MAJESTICS H.P.
SWIFT
LATIN LUXURY
ANTIQUE STYLE 
HIGH TIMES (PASADENA)
OLD MEMORIES (LOS ANGELES)
NOKTURNAL
REFLECTIONS
OLD MEMORIES (SGV)

JUST ADDED
UNIDOS
DELEGATION (LA)
MAJESTICS (LA)


:biggrin:  :biggrin:  

ALSO WANT TO THANK ALL THE SOLO RIDERS WHO WILL BE PARTICIPATING


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

*



Originally posted by rolandos1963@Apr 26 2009, 11:16 PM~13699349
:biggrin:










Click to expand...

NICE PICS ROLO
BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB :thumbsup:*


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Apr 26 2009, 11:14 PM~13699330
> *:biggrin: http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/3903/052cpc.jpg
> *



You might wanna tie down that e-z up... It might fly, land on a car, and blow the rear windshield. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:roflmao: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :buttkick: :h5: 
*LETS ALL B READY FOR THE BIG DAY!!!!*


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Apr 28 2009, 03:45 PM~13718762
> *You might wanna tie down that e-z up... It might fly, land on a car, and blow the rear windshield. :biggrin:
> *


*U GOT JOKES HA HOMIE!!!!*


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

hno: :wow:  * <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'> MAY 17 2009 * </span>  :h5: :werd:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Apr 29 2009, 08:12 PM~13736020
> *U GOT JOKES HA HOMIE!!!!
> *



:biggrin: Just fuckin' homie!!!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Apr 30 2009, 08:16 AM~13741012
> *:biggrin: Just fuckin' homie!!!
> *


 :h5: ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE IT WAS PRETY FUNNY!!!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Apr 30 2009, 08:34 AM~13741200
> *:h5: ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE IT WAS PRETY FUNNY!!!!
> *



Wish I would have caught that on video :biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Apr 30 2009, 08:55 AM~13741409
> *Wish I would have caught that on video :biggrin:
> *


YEAH THAT SHIT WOULD B GOOD ON YOUTUBE!!!


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: http://www.bestoffriendslosangelescarclub.com/ :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

AIR SHOT FROM LAST YEARS SHOW


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:cheesy:  :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :buttkick: :werd: :yessad: :yes: :h5:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: *18 MORE DAYS FOR THE BIG SHOW *:thumbsup:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

David, if you're gonna have some barbacoa from your neighbor you know I'll be there.


Good luck, David to you and Best of Friends....

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@May 4 2009, 05:43 PM~13783597
> *David, if you're gonna have some barbacoa from your neighbor you know I'll be there.
> Good luck, David to you and Best of Friends....
> 
> ...


THANK U HOMIE GOOD LOOKEN OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT!!!!!!


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: there some rumors going around that the REAL BEST OF FRIENDS car club car show is not happening thease rumors are false and not true.for any questions please feel free to contact are one and only president DAVID PRRIETO or feel free to visit are websight http://www.bestoffriendslosangelescarclub.com/ on behave of BEST OF FRIENDS and are familys we will be looking foward to seeing evryone at are show this this comeing may17th. with respect and love to all the clubs out there and you solo riders. Rolando...a.k.a. Rolo..also check my myspace out http://www.myspace.com/rolos63  see you homies there..


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*On behalf of...BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.

There were talks about the Bell Car Show being canceled and someone was being negative about the event. Well you heard it first here...the Best of Friends and Kings of Kings Car Show is not canceled, <span style=\'color:red\'>the car show is 110% on for May 17, 2009 in Bell, CA. We like to continue and extend invites to everyone to come out and enjoy a friendly family event.

There is an impostor spreading false rumors and has no authority to speak nor comment on the Bell Car Show. Best of Friends C.C. Los Angeles, is a registered trademark and anyone who uses the name without written consent is a violation of applicable laws. If you have further questions please contact Best of Friends president, David Prrieto (562) 335-1211

See you all at the Bell Car Show May 17, 2009 thank you.*</span>


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

www.oldmemorieslosangeles.us</span>


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@May 5 2009, 12:45 AM~13788422
> *THANK YOU FOR UR SUPPORT!!!</span>*


----------



## gumbii (Dec 27, 2007)

WooT!!!...


to the top... 



and lets keep the drama on the forum and not at the show... 



it's going to be off teh hooks again...


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gumbii_@May 5 2009, 02:33 PM~13793793
> *WooT!!!...
> to the top...
> and lets keep the drama on the forum and not at the show...
> ...


GOOD LOOKEN OUT HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: See everbody there verry soon. daummmmm!!! dave i got to get up at 4:00am that day!!!!!!!!!!!!! COFFEE,and lots of it :buttkick: :420: wake up..


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT.....


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Apr 28 2009, 03:17 PM~13718495
> *These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> PRIDE
> ...


ADD TOGETHER CAR CLUB TO DA LIST BROTHA


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Couple of questions...

Any "Under Construction" category?

Can we display a rolling chassis?*


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 7 2009, 07:32 AM~13813430
> *Couple of questions...
> 
> Any "Under Construction" category?
> ...


sorry bro we dont have under constuction category!!!
and we can not have the chassis there saftey issue "sorry"


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@May 7 2009, 09:00 AM~13814302
> *sorry bro we dont have under constuction category!!!
> and we can not have the chassis there saftey issue "sorry"
> *



That's cool... Just wondering :biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: back to the top...


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

PRIDE 
OLDMEORIES SO. LA
LOST ANGELS 
TOP OF THE WORLD (RESURECTION 59)
BALLERZ INC 
TRAFFIC 
LA's FINEST
OLDMEMORIES EASTSIDE
FOREVER CLOWN'N
MILLENIUM
UNITED STYLES
MASTERMINDS 
CLASSIFIED E.LA
WAY OF LIFE 
DEVOTIONS
CONSAFOS
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS
STRICTLY FAMILY
KUSTOM OLDIES (west coast)
IMPALA MAGAZINE 
PILOTEANDO
THEE UNTOUCHABLES
MAXIMUM POWER
NIGHT CROWD
MANIACOS 
UNIQUES L.A.
ROLLERZ ONLY
MAJESTICS H.P.
SWIFT
LATIN LUXURY
ANTIQUE STYLE 
HIGH TIMES (PASADENA)
OLD MEMORIES (LOS ANGELES)
NOKTURNAL
REFLECTIONS
OLD MEMORIES (SGV)
UNIDOS
DELEGATION (LA)
MAJESTICS (LA)

JUST ADDED 

ALSO WANT TO THANK ALL THE SOLO RIDERS WHO WILL BE PARTICIPATING


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

It will be my first time attending this show... So where will the entrance be? I don't want to be driving like an idiot looking for it :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WHAT R THE CLASS ANY CLASS FOR HARLEYS CONSAFOS


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 7 2009, 11:26 AM~13816286
> *It will be my first time attending this show... So where will the entrance be? I don't want to be driving like an idiot looking for it :biggrin:
> *


The entrance will be on Pine Ave. Call David (562) 355-1211 or Javy (310) 739-6287 for further details... 
:thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@May 7 2009, 05:51 PM~13819590
> *The entrance will be on Pine Ave. Call David (562) 355-1211 or Javy (310) 739-6287 for further details...
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

HEY DONT FORGET TO ADD THE WESTSIDE C.C., WE WERE THERE LAST YEAR AND WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@May 8 2009, 04:07 PM~13829351
> *HEY DONT FORGET TO ADD THE WESTSIDE C.C., WE WERE THERE LAST YEAR AND WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR :thumbsup:
> *


Alright, see u guys out there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 7 2009, 02:59 PM~13817291
> *WHAT R THE CLASS ANY CLASS FOR HARLEYS CONSAFOS
> *


We have a motorcycle catagory for mild and full custom 1st, 2nd & 3rd


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*TTT*


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*TTT*


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

<img src=\'http://i41.tinypic.com/16kusma.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i42.tinypic.com/tyyu.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
Majestics May 24th 2009
Hop rules correction
Single pump& double pump street- Max lock up 30", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Single pump & Double pump semi street- Max lock up 35", complete car, and rear bumper in stock location. Modified uppers ok, extended lowers ok. Car must drive into the pit. Oh yeah shocks are a must in stock location.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Modified class single or double- Max lock up 40" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles it’s modified Class no crying.
1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 40" lock up.
1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00 

If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.

Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.


CARS $40.00 entry 
Trucks $50.00 entry

Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

PRIDE 
OLDMEORIES SO. LA
LOST ANGELS 
TOP OF THE WORLD (RESURECTION 59)
BALLERZ INC 
TRAFFIC 
LA's FINEST
OLDMEMORIES EASTSIDE
FOREVER CLOWN'N
MILLENIUM
UNITED STYLES
MASTERMINDS 
CLASSIFIED E.LA
WAY OF LIFE 
DEVOTIONS
CONSAFOS
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS
STRICTLY FAMILY
KUSTOM OLDIES (west coast)
IMPALA MAGAZINE 
PILOTEANDO
THEE UNTOUCHABLES
MAXIMUM POWER
NIGHT CROWD
MANIACOS 
UNIQUES L.A.
ROLLERZ ONLY
MAJESTICS H.P.
SWIFT
LATIN LUXURY
ANTIQUE STYLE 
HIGH TIMES (PASADENA)
OLD MEMORIES (LOS ANGELES)
NOKTURNAL
REFLECTIONS
OLD MEMORIES (SGV)
UNIDOS
DELEGATION (LA)
MAJESTICS (LA)
TOGETHER

JUST ADDED

WESTSIDE 
NITE CROWD 
DUKES  :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: 


:biggrin:  :biggrin:  

ALSO WANT TO THANK ALL THE SOLO RIDERS WHO WILL BE PARTICIPATING


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> PRIDE
> OLDMEORIES SO. LA
> ...


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*See you at the Show. :biggrin:   *


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@May 10 2009, 08:47 PM~13847696
> *GOOD LOOKEN OUT HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## CRACKER-LAC (May 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DA BAD ELCO HOMIE


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 10 2009, 05:01 PM~13845631
> *These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> PRIDE
> ...


----------



## We CaN line it uP (May 12, 2009)

BIG TYMERZ CAR CLUB 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC 
JULY 12, 2009 
FOOD SERVED FROM 12P.M until food is gone
ALL CAR CLUBS ARE INVITIED TROPHYS WILL BE GIVEN.....
HOP OFF!!!!! FUN GAMES AND RAFFEL'S

FRANK BONELLI REGIONAL PARK
DIRECTIONS; 57 FWY BETWEEN 210 AN 10 EXIT VIA VERDE/RAGING WATERS 
FOLLOW SIGNS


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

PRIDE 
OLDMEORIES SO. LA
LOST ANGELS 
TOP OF THE WORLD (RESURECTION 59)
BALLERZ INC 
TRAFFIC 
LA's FINEST
OLDMEMORIES EASTSIDE
FOREVER CLOWN'N
MILLENIUM
UNITED STYLES
MASTERMINDS 
CLASSIFIED E.LA
WAY OF LIFE 
DEVOTIONS
CONSAFOS
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS
STRICTLY FAMILY
KUSTOM OLDIES (west coast)
IMPALA MAGAZINE 
PILOTEANDO
THEE UNTOUCHABLES
MAXIMUM POWER
NIGHT CROWD
MANIACOS 
UNIQUES L.A.
ROLLERZ ONLY
MAJESTICS H.P.
SWIFT
LATIN LUXURY
ANTIQUE STYLE 
HIGH TIMES (PASADENA)
OLD MEMORIES (LOS ANGELES)
NOKTURNAL
REFLECTIONS
OLD MEMORIES (SGV)
UNIDOS
DELEGATION (LA)
MAJESTICS (LA)
TOGETHER
WESTSIDE 
NITE CROWD 
DUKES 

JUST ADDED

REFLECTIONS 
DIP'N (714)
ISLANDERS
TRUE MEMORIES
STYLISTICS

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  

ALSO WANT TO THANK ALL THE SOLO RIDERS WHO WILL BE PARTICIPATING


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

3 more days hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 13 2009, 06:22 PM~13878752
> *These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> PRIDE
> ...


*

AND YOU KNOW THIS!!!!!! LOVED THIS SHOW LAST YEAR WE'LL DEFINITLY BE THERE AGAIN*


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 13 2009, 07:22 PM~13878752
> *These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> PRIDE
> ...


IMPERIALS L.A. WILL BE THERE.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 13 2009, 07:22 PM~13878752
> *These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> PRIDE
> ...



Damn, it looks like it's gonna be a bad ass event!!


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

TAKIN OVER C.C.818 WILL BE THERE...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@May 14 2009, 12:12 PM~13885919
> *IMPERIALS L.A. WILL BE THERE.
> *


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 13 2009, 07:22 PM~13878752
> *These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> PRIDE
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

?????????????


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JDIECAST_@May 14 2009, 09:46 PM~13892122
> *WAIT TILL PEOPLE GET TO KNOW YOU DAVE
> YOUR JUST A LITTLE PUNK THAT TALKS ALOT OF SHIT...YOU SCREWED ME OVER JUST LIKE YOU SCREWED OVER D.J MIKE..
> *



dj mike the cholo aint gonna be there


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

i forget the show is here it came fast need to change plans


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

PRIDE 
OLDMEORIES SO. LA
LOST ANGELS 
TOP OF THE WORLD (RESURECTION 59)
BALLERZ INC 
TRAFFIC 
LA's FINEST
OLDMEMORIES EASTSIDE
FOREVER CLOWN'N
MILLENIUM
UNITED STYLES
MASTERMINDS 
CLASSIFIED E.LA
WAY OF LIFE 
DEVOTIONS
CONSAFOS
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS
STRICTLY FAMILY
KUSTOM OLDIES (west coast)
IMPALA MAGAZINE 
PILOTEANDO
THEE UNTOUCHABLES
MAXIMUM POWER
NIGHT CROWD
MANIACOS 
UNIQUES L.A.
ROLLERZ ONLY
MAJESTICS H.P.
SWIFT
LATIN LUXURY
ANTIQUE STYLE 
HIGH TIMES (PASADENA)
OLD MEMORIES (LOS ANGELES)
NOKTURNAL
REFLECTIONS
OLD MEMORIES (SGV)
UNIDOS
DELEGATION (LA)
MAJESTICS (LA)
TOGETHER
WESTSIDE 
NITE CROWD 
DUKES 
REFLECTIONS 
DIP'N (714)
ISLANDERS
TRUE MEMORIES
STYLISTICS

JUST ADDED 

IMPERIALS (LA):thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
TAKIN OVER(818)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  

ALSO WANT TO THANK ALL THE SOLO RIDERS WHO WILL BE PARTICIPATING


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*The weekend is here FINALLY!!!*


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Now I gotta find a place to watch the Lakers game on Sunday... Any ideas???


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 15 2009, 02:05 AM~13893746
> *These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> PRIDE
> ...



It looks like it's gonna be a nice event.
I have a question, how many entries were there last year?
It looked like quite a bit from the picture.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@May 15 2009, 01:11 AM~13893425
> *dj mike the cholo aint gonna be there
> *


d.j. satch promotion will be there


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: hey everyone well its here this sunday hope to see everyone there. on a nother thing i have been receveing emails and phone calls abought bringing small barbaques to the show well due to the city its a :nono: due to city hazzards. and icechest are :yes: but and i mean big but NO BEER :nosad: due to the cops that will be there but like we all know pepole still bring it in anyway if you do could you please keep it on the downlow you dont need a ticket and we just want to have a great time with all are familys thank you with respect to all car clubs and solo riders enjoy this show from all of us BEST OF FRIENDS AND KING OF KINGS and are familys see you there :wave: Rolo...


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl (Mar 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HighImageCarClub (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 13 2009, 07:22 PM~13878752
> *These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> PRIDE
> ...




Wasup BEST OF FRIENDS / KINGS OF KINGS? BEST OF FRIENDS (Rolando and David) had our back last December at the Walmart Show. HIGH IMAGE will be in Bell this year returning the respect.



















Last year's Bell show was bomb!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@May 15 2009, 11:22 AM~13896693
> *d.j. satch promotion will be there
> *


BIG DEAL YOU'RE FUCKIN WEAK, AND BEING A HATER DOESN'T HELP. YEA, I SAID THAT. IT'S BEEN A LONG TIME COMING, BUT YOU HAD IT COMING SATCH, YOU KNOW YOU DID.


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HighImageCarClub_@May 15 2009, 02:39 PM~13898516
> *Wasup BEST OF FRIENDS / KINGS OF KINGS? BEST OF FRIENDS (Rolando and David) had our back last December at the Walmart Show. HIGH IMAGE will be in Bell this year returning the respect.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: THANKS HOMIES GOOD LOOKEN OUT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE AIR SHOT OF LAST YEARS SHOW LOOKS FUCKIN CHINGON!!


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 15 2009, 10:16 PM~13901808
> *BIG DEAL YOU'RE FUCKIN WEAK, AND BEING A HATER DOESN'T HELP. YEA, I SAID THAT. IT'S BEEN A LONG TIME COMING, BUT YOU HAD IT COMING SATCH, YOU KNOW YOU DID.
> *


WHY ARE U JEALOUS OF ME HOMIE ALL U DO BITCH!!! IM A GOOD D.J. AND A PROMOTOR I THREW A BAD ASS SHOW AT PIONEER WELL FAREWELL TO U HOMIE IF U GOT ANY PROBLEM STOP TALKIN OUT OF UR ASS HIT ME UP

AND YES D.J. SATCH PROMOTION WILL BE THERE RESPENTIN' BEST OF FRIENDS AND KINGS OF KINGS...


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I'll be there covering the show for Lowrider Magazine.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIES WERE HAVING A NEW CRUISE NIGHT IN THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY IT WILL BE AT A 50'S STYLE DINER CALLED STARS RIGHT HERE ON 20445 SHERMAN WY AND MASON IN THE CITY OF WINNETKA/CANOGA PARK STARTS AT 4P.M TO ? SO COME ON DOWN THIS FRIDAY 5/22/09 HAVE FUN AND EAT SOME GOOD FOOD AND KICK BACK AND LOOK AT ALL THE NICE CARS ALL TYPES OF CARS OUR WELCOME


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@May 15 2009, 09:43 PM~13902045
> *WHY ARE U JEALOUS OF ME HOMIE ALL U DO BITCH!!! IM A GOOD D.J. AND A PROMOTOR I THREW A BAD ASS SHOW AT PIONEER WELL FAREWELL TO U HOMIE IF U GOT ANY PROBLEM STOP TALKIN OUT OF UR ASS HIT ME UP
> 
> AND YES D.J. SATCH PROMOTION WILL BE THERE RESPENTIN' BEST OF FRIENDS AND KINGS OF KINGS...
> *



GO AHEAD, CYBER BANG. " A BAD ASS SHOW AT PIONEER? THERE WAS MORE EMPTY PAVEMENT THAN CARS FOO. REMEMBER, THAT IS THE SAME SHOW THAT YOU WERE HATING ON ME AND WOULDN'T GIVE ME A VENDOR SPOT. BELIEVE ME, NO HATING GOING ON HERE. HATING IS WHEN YOU DONT LET SOMEONE PLUG IN TO A GENERATOR, THAT WAY YOU KEEP HIM FROM MAKING MONEY BECAUSE HIS SHIT BLOWS YOURS AWAY...OH THAT WAS YOU TO RIGHT, I REMEMBER, AND I STILL PLUGGED IN. WHY WOULD I BE JEALOUS OF A DJ THAT CANT EVEN BE HEARD ON HIS OWN SYSTEM...........OK, THIS IS DONE.


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

?????????????


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: much respect to highimage cc thanks from BEST OF FRIENDS and are familys Rolo... :biggrin:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> PRIDE
> OLDMEORIES SO. LA
> ...


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@May 15 2009, 10:25 AM~13895612
> *It looks like it's gonna be a nice event.
> I have a question, how many entries were there last year?
> It looked like quite a bit from the picture.
> *


378 entries last year


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

PRIDE 
OLDMEORIES SO. LA
LOST ANGELS 
TOP OF THE WORLD (RESURECTION 59)
BALLERZ INC 
TRAFFIC 
LA's FINEST
OLDMEMORIES EASTSIDE
FOREVER CLOWN'N
MILLENIUM
UNITED STYLES
MASTERMINDS 
CLASSIFIED E.LA
WAY OF LIFE 
DEVOTIONS
CONSAFOS
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS
STRICTLY FAMILY
KUSTOM OLDIES (west coast)
IMPALA MAGAZINE 
PILOTEANDO
THEE UNTOUCHABLES
MAXIMUM POWER
NIGHT CROWD
MANIACOS 
UNIQUES L.A.
ROLLERZ ONLY
MAJESTICS H.P.
SWIFT
LATIN LUXURY
ANTIQUE STYLE 
HIGH TIMES (PASADENA)
OLD MEMORIES (LOS ANGELES)
NOKTURNAL
REFLECTIONS
OLD MEMORIES (SGV)
UNIDOS
DELEGATION (LA)
MAJESTICS (LA)
TOGETHER
WESTSIDE 
NITE CROWD 
DUKES 
REFLECTIONS 
DIP'N (714)
ISLANDERS
TRUE MEMORIES
STYLISTICS
IMPERIALS (LA)
TAKIN OVER(818)

JUST ADDED 

 HIGH IMAGE 
UCE :biggrin: THANK FOR THE LOVE   

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  

ALSO WANT TO THANK ALL THE SOLO RIDERS WHO WILL BE PARTICIPATING


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

have fun everyone cant be there prior commitments with church hopefully next year :biggrin:


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

D.J. SATCH PROMOTION CAN'T WAIT FOR TOMMORROW TO RESPENTIN BEST OF FRIENDS AND KINGS OF KINGS THANK DAVID AND JAVIER FOR HAVIN ME THERE HOMIE...


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@May 16 2009, 09:18 AM~13904321
> *D.J. SATCH PROMOTION CAN'T WAIT FOR TOMMORROW TO RESPENTIN BEST OF FRIENDS AND KINGS OF KINGS THANK DAVID AND JAVIER FOR HAVIN ME THERE HOMIE...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

ONE MORE DAY. TIME TO SHINE UP THOSE RIDES AND ENJOY THE DAY


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

see you guys there A.V DUKES


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@May 16 2009, 08:18 AM~13904321
> *D.J. SATCH PROMOTION CAN'T WAIT FOR TOMMORROW TO RESPENTIN BEST OF FRIENDS AND KINGS OF KINGS THANK DAVID AND JAVIER FOR HAVIN ME THERE HOMIE...
> *



make sure your system works


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 16 2009, 12:25 PM~13905478
> *make sure your system works
> *


ALWAYS WORK STOP HATIN' JUST BECAUSE THEY DID NOT ASK U TO BE THERE /
THEY WANT A REAL D.J. THAT KNOW HIS SHIT AND RIGHT MUSIC


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: this sunday see everyone there


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@May 16 2009, 02:57 PM~13906351
> *:biggrin: this sunday see everyone there
> *


d.j. satch promotion ready to rock the house...


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

PRIDE 
OLDMEORIES SO. LA
LOST ANGELS 
TOP OF THE WORLD (RESURECTION 59)
BALLERZ INC 
TRAFFIC 
LA's FINEST
OLDMEMORIES EASTSIDE
FOREVER CLOWN'N
MILLENIUM
UNITED STYLES
MASTERMINDS 
CLASSIFIED E.LA
WAY OF LIFE 
DEVOTIONS
CONSAFOS
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS
STRICTLY FAMILY
KUSTOM OLDIES (west coast)
IMPALA MAGAZINE 
PILOTEANDO
THEE UNTOUCHABLES
MAXIMUM POWER
NIGHT CROWD
MANIACOS 
UNIQUES L.A.
ROLLERZ ONLY
MAJESTICS H.P.
SWIFT
LATIN LUXURY
ANTIQUE STYLE 
HIGH TIMES (PASADENA)
OLD MEMORIES (LOS ANGELES)
NOKTURNAL
REFLECTIONS
OLD MEMORIES (SGV)
UNIDOS
DELEGATION (LA)
MAJESTICS (LA)
TOGETHER
WESTSIDE 
NITE CROWD 
DUKES 
REFLECTIONS 
DIP'N (714)
ISLANDERS
TRUE MEMORIES
STYLISTICS
IMPERIALS (LA)
TAKIN OVER(818)
HIGH IMAGE 
UCE (THANK FOR THE LOVE)

JUST ADDED

BIG TYMER$
REVOLUSCION


:biggrin:  :biggrin:  

ALSO WANT TO THANK ALL THE SOLO RIDERS WHO WILL BE PARTICIPATING


----------



## 1sic63 (May 17, 2009)

Hey DJ SNATCH, I mean DJ SATCH what happened with all your promotions this year. What happened with the PIONEER Show, they are still having it but without you. GUESS THEY wanted someone who knows their shit! :twak:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sic63_@May 16 2009, 05:19 PM~13907457
> *  Hey DJ SNATCH, I mean DJ SATCH what happened with all your promotions this year. What happened with the PIONEER Show, they are still having it but without you. GUESS THEY wanted someone who knows their shit! :twak:
> *


 :0


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sic63_@May 16 2009, 06:19 PM~13907457
> *  Hey DJ SNATCH, I mean DJ SATCH what happened with all your promotions this year. What happened with the PIONEER Show, they are still having it but without you. GUESS THEY wanted someone who knows their shit! :twak:
> *


LOOK NOW THERE ANOTHER HATER STOP HATIN HOMIE IM ACTUALLY GOIN TO HELP THEM BUT IM WORKIN ON A ANOTHER SHOW SO STOP YOUR BULLSHIT UR JUST LIKE MIKE...


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

D.J. SATCH READY FOR TOMORROW TO RESPENTIN BEST OF FRIENDS AND KINGS OF KINGS...


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## StUnNiNg CaR cLuB (Feb 21, 2007)

Stunning Car CLub will be in the house as well


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

!6 MORE HOURS!  :wow:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

PRIDE 
OLDMEORIES SO. LA
LOST ANGELS 
TOP OF THE WORLD (RESURECTION 59)
BALLERZ INC 
TRAFFIC 
LA's FINEST
OLDMEMORIES EASTSIDE
FOREVER CLOWN'N
MILLENIUM
UNITED STYLES
MASTERMINDS 
CLASSIFIED E.LA
WAY OF LIFE 
DEVOTIONS
CONSAFOS
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS
STRICTLY FAMILY
KUSTOM OLDIES (west coast)
IMPALA MAGAZINE 
PILOTEANDO
THEE UNTOUCHABLES
MAXIMUM POWER
NIGHT CROWD
MANIACOS 
UNIQUES L.A.
ROLLERZ ONLY
MAJESTICS H.P.
SWIFT
LATIN LUXURY
ANTIQUE STYLE 
HIGH TIMES (PASADENA)
OLD MEMORIES (LOS ANGELES)
NOKTURNAL
REFLECTIONS
OLD MEMORIES (SGV)
UNIDOS
DELEGATION (LA)
MAJESTICS (LA)
TOGETHER
WESTSIDE 
NITE CROWD 
DUKES 
REFLECTIONS 
DIP'N (714)
ISLANDERS
TRUE MEMORIES
STYLISTICS
IMPERIALS (LA)
TAKIN OVER(818)
HIGH IMAGE 
UCE 
BIG TYMER$
REVOLUSCION

JUST ADDED 

STUNNING  :biggrin: 


:biggrin:  :biggrin:  

ALSO WANT TO THANK ALL THE SOLO RIDERS WHO WILL BE PARTICIPATING


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

What A Great Show Best Of Friends LA and Kings Of Kings
Antique Style and Reality Car Club Had A Great Time :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

MILLENIUM CC HAD A GOOD TIME. GREAT SHOW LOOKING FOWARD TO NEXT YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

great show !! one f the best ! thanks guys "LOS REYES C.C"


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@May 16 2009, 01:39 PM~13906254
> *ALWAYS WORK STOP HATIN' JUST BECAUSE THEY DID NOT ASK U TO BE THERE /
> THEY WANT A REAL D.J. THAT KNOW HIS SHIT AND RIGHT MUSIC
> *


It's a good thing you didn't have to know how to spell. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@May 16 2009, 08:57 PM~13908841
> *LOOK NOW THERE ANOTHER  HATER STOP HATIN HOMIE IM ACTUALLY GOIN TO HELP THEM BUT IM WORKIN ON A ANOTHER SHOW SO STOP YOUR BULLSHIT UR JUST LIKE MIKE...
> *


Wrong again. You see I am into helping mother fuckers make money, not to block'em from making it like you tried to do to me. But don't trip satch, this show for some reason created haters last year for me too, just because I did what someone asked me too, then he couldn't clean up his mess. That is all I will say about that. Believe me satch, I am not hating on you, it's just that you open your mouth without knowing what took place behind the scenes. And you wanting to clown about me getting locked up, only punks do that, so tell me who's hating on who?


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW WOULD LIKE TO THANK KINGS OF KINGS AND BEST OF FRIENDS FROM THE TRAFFIC FAMILY. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

STRICTLY FAMILY C.C. had a great time... we see you guys next year :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Any Pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

UNITED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILY (SOUTH EAST L.A. & I.E.) HAD A BOMB ASS TIME TODAY BIG UPS TO BEST OF FRIENDS AND KINGS OF KINGS ANOTHER FIRME SHOW GOOD TIMES,GOOD FOOD,EH KINDA ALRIGHT D.J., WHAT WAS HIS NAME?? SATCH OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT ??? IDK LOL ANYWAYS IT WAS A GOOD DAY AND A GREAT TURNOUT CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR!!!!!












UNITED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILY (SOUTH EAST L.A. TO THE I.E. AND BEYOND) 
  FREE THE CHOLO D.J. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@May 17 2009, 11:01 PM~13916545
> *Any Pics  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



TIMES 2! ANY PICS?! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

GREAT SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

HAD A GREAT TIME YESTURDAY @ THE SHOW...CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 18 2009, 12:06 AM~13917541
> *GREAT SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

STRICTLY FAMILY CC had a good time at the show yesterday and see you guys next year


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Great show Best of Friends and Kings of Kings! I put a few photos up on my site. I have to save most of them for Lowrider.


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@May 17 2009, 10:01 PM~13916545
> *Any Pics  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


orale andy how is work :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Uniques* had a blast!!! Bad ass show... Keep up the good work guys... Hopefully next years will be bigger and badder.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

IMPERIALS would like to request the same parking spots for next year. :biggrin: 

those little trees on the corner saved us from the sun. 

thanks for the good show!


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

D.J. SATCH PROMOTION HAD A FUN TIME DJING AND THANKS BEST OF FRIENDS AND KINGS OF KINGS DAVID AND JAVIER .IT WAS A BAD ASS SHOW THERE WAS ALOT OF CARS...GOOD JOB GUYS


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 18 2009, 08:15 AM~13919059
> *IMPERIALS would like to request the same parking spots for next year.  :biggrin:
> 
> those little trees on the corner saved us from the sun.
> ...


Ahh I knew I should have headed over to the trees. I was looking for you guys to say hello. :biggrin: Jae


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

post more pic


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 10 2009, 06:01 PM~13845631
> *These are car clubs that are expected to attend the show so far. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> PRIDE
> ...


DUKE'S had a great time I told you we were going to roll to your show deep homie :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

SOCIOS car club Sacramento came through on our way back from Tijuana . Very nice turnout :thumbsup: I'll post some pics I took in a while


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@May 18 2009, 08:57 AM~13919358
> *DUKE'S had a great time I told you we were going to roll to your show deep homie :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 17 2009, 10:36 PM~13916348
> *Wrong again. You see I am into helping mother fuckers make money, not to block'em from making it like you tried to do to me. But don't trip satch, this show for some reason created haters last year for me too, just because I did what someone asked me too, then he couldn't clean up his mess. That is all I will say about that. Believe me satch, I am not hating on you, it's just that you open your mouth without knowing what took place behind the scenes. And you wanting to clown about me getting locked up, only punks do that, so tell me who's hating on who?
> *


WELL WHAT CAN I SAY U MISS A BAD ASS SHOW AND I WAS DJING OFF THE HOOK AND GOT ANOTHER JOB TO DJ A CAR HOW IN MORENO VALLEY AND GATO SHOW IN WHIITIER BLVD... GOOD SHOW TO BEST OF FRIENDS AND KINGS OF KINGS WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

POST PICS....


----------



## 48RON54 (Mar 10, 2008)

Anybody got any pics?


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 48RON54_@May 18 2009, 09:00 AM~13919915
> *Anybody got any pics?
> *


DID YOU EVEN GO? OR DID YOU FAKE ALSO?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@May 18 2009, 09:42 AM~13919759
> *WELL WHAT CAN I SAY U MISS A BAD ASS SHOW AND I WAS DJING OFF THE HOOK AND GOT ANOTHER JOB TO DJ A CAR HOW IN MORENO VALLEY AND GATO SHOW IN WHIITIER BLVD... GOOD SHOW TO BEST OF FRIENDS AND KINGS OF KINGS WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR
> *



Well congrats. All of those shows you booked are shows that I have been doing. You are in my shadows, which is a good thing, too bad you won't be able to compare.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 18 2009, 11:10 AM~13919990
> *Well congrats. All of those shows you booked are shows that I have been doing. You are in my shadows, which is a good thing, too bad you won't be able to compare.
> *



SOUNDS LIKE A DJ BATTLE TO ME! :0  :yes: :h5: :werd: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 18 2009, 07:15 AM~13919059
> *IMPERIALS would like to request the same parking spots for next year.  :biggrin:
> 
> those little trees on the corner saved us from the sun.
> ...


HEY HOMIE IT WAS NICE MEETING ANOTHER LAYITLOW MEMBER  


IT WAS A GOOD SHOW THANKS KINK OF KINGS AND BEST OF FRIENDS


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+May 18 2009, 08:15 AM~13919059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2

You know whats funny... He really does look like Rod Stewart... Juss playin' :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

So I tried going on Piloteando.tv's website to check out the pics and I get a "Page not found" notification... You guys get that too???


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 18 2009, 10:39 AM~13920301
> *SOUNDS LIKE A DJ BATTLE TO ME!  :0    :yes:  :h5:  :werd:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *



I WISH!!!!!!!
THIS FOO JUST DOESN'T KNOW.
RULE #1: No backstabbing, BE REAL.

That one alone he fails.
How many posts were there saying that he got down at the show other than his?
NONE!!!!!!
WELL................................


----------



## No Chingas (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dukes65+May 18 2009, 09:42 AM~13919759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=477251


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

ahhhhh! you all got jokes! 

i recently cut my hair - the shoulder length mullet had to go. :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 18 2009, 11:53 AM~13920461
> *I WISH!!!!!!!
> THIS FOO JUST DOESN'T KNOW.
> RULE #1: No backstabbing, BE REAL.
> ...



:uh: :0


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Besides, I really ain't trying to start none, I have bigger problems. I just hate when a foo keeps poppin off at the mouth, and I don't say nothing. Either way, truly, I am glad everyone had a good time yesterday. I had a good time with my family, something that I do not do, often enough.
ok, i'm done. I will not post anything negative anymore, well, unless this foo keeps talkin. No, not even then, i'm bigger than that, literally. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

CONSAFOS HAD A GOOD TIME :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

MAN IT WAS A LONG WALK AND LOTS OF CARS HERE SOME OF THE PHOTOS I TOOK HOPE YOU ENJOY 

http://antiquestylecc.com/BEST%20OF%20FRIE...02009/index.htm


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

http://antiquestylecc.com/BEST%20OF%20FRIE...DC10910_jpg.htm


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 18 2009, 10:02 AM~13920567
> *ahhhhh! you all got jokes!
> 
> i recently cut my hair - the shoulder length mullet had to go.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 18 2009, 09:42 AM~13920337
> *x2
> 
> You know whats funny... He really does look like Rod Stewart... Juss playin' :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 18 2009, 10:08 AM~13920643
> *Besides, I really ain't trying to start none, I have bigger problems. I just hate when a foo keeps poppin off at the mouth, and I don't say nothing. Either way, truly, I am glad everyone had a good time yesterday. I had a good time with my family, something that I do not do, often enough.
> ok, i'm done. I will not post anything negative anymore, well, unless this foo keeps talkin. No, not even then, i'm bigger than that, literally. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *









Well it's too bad that you weren't there mike cuz the Dj they had was bunk as hell!! Although it was kind of like you were there since SNATCH was playing all your cd's LOL all that shit that fool was playing I had it in my car!! LOL serio I watched that foo for like twenty minutes and he didn't do shit but sit on his ass, not to mention he had like five other vatos helping him and he was still WACK!! 
I don't know maybe after a few more hundred shows he'll get the hang of it LOL !!! Anyways thanks again to best of friends and kings of kings for throwing another firme show!!!!







UNITED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILIA S.E.L.A.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruisintogether_@May 18 2009, 01:16 PM~13921934
> *Well it's too bad that you weren't there mike cuz the Dj they had was bunk as hell!! Although it was kind of like you were there since SNATCH was playing all your cd's LOL all that shit that fool was playing I had it in my car!! LOL serio I watched that foo for like twenty minutes and he didn't do shit but sit on his ass, not to mention he had like five other vatos helping him and he was still WACK!!
> I don't know maybe after a few more hundred shows he'll get the hang of it LOL !!! Anyways thanks again to best of friends and kings of kings for throwing another firme show!!!!
> UNITED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILIA S.E.L.A.
> *



Damm!!!!!!! I want to say something, but I said I wouldn't.
Gracias foryour opinion, or FACT.
Hopefully he see's this.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruisintogether_@May 18 2009, 01:16 PM~13921934
> *Well it's too bad that you weren't there mike cuz the Dj they had was bunk as hell!! Although it was kind of like you were there not to mention he had like five other vatos helping him and he was still WACK!!
> I don't know maybe after a few more hundred shows he'll get the hang of it LOL !!! Anyways thanks again to best of friends and kings of kings for throwing another firme show!!!!
> UNITED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILIA S.E.L.A.
> *




:roflmao: 

If anybody is looking for a part-time job assisting a DJ... Ask DJ Satch for an application.

:roflmao:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruisintogether_@May 18 2009, 01:16 PM~13921934
> *Well it's too bad that you weren't there mike cuz the Dj they had was bunk as hell!! Although it was kind of like you were there not to mention he had like five other vatos helping him and he was still WACK!!
> I don't know maybe after a few more hundred shows he'll get the hang of it LOL !!! Anyways thanks again to best of friends and kings of kings for throwing another firme show!!!!
> UNITED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILIA S.E.L.A.
> *




:roflmao: 

If anybody is looking for a part-time job assisting a DJ... Ask DJ Satch for an application.

:roflmao:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 18 2009, 01:28 PM~13922074
> *:roflmao:
> 
> If anybody is looking for a part-time job assisting a DJ... Ask DJ Satch for an application.
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 18 2009, 01:31 PM~13922105
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Sup Mike?!?

You got my Armenta Bros. CD ready for me???


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruisintogether_@May 18 2009, 02:16 PM~13921934
> *Well it's too bad that you weren't there mike cuz the Dj they had was bunk as hell!! Although it was kind of like you were there since SNATCH was playing all your cd's LOL all that shit that fool was playing I had it in my car!! LOL serio I watched that foo for like twenty minutes and he didn't do shit but sit on his ass, not to mention he had like five other vatos helping him and he was still WACK!!
> I don't know maybe after a few more hundred shows he'll get the hang of it LOL !!! Anyways thanks again to best of friends and kings of kings for throwing another firme show!!!!
> UNITED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILIA S.E.L.A.
> *


 I DID A GOOD JOB AND THERE IS NOTHIN BUT HATERS OUT THERE THAT WHY IT JUST LIKE KID GAME GROWN UP HOMIE AND THEY WHERE THE SOUND CREW FOR BAND AND RAPPER CHECK YOURSELF HOMIE WELL ANYWAYS THANK DAVID AND JAVIER...


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 18 2009, 02:28 PM~13922074
> *:roflmao:
> 
> If anybody is looking for a part-time job assisting a DJ... Ask DJ Satch for an application.
> ...


THERE MIKE BITCH TALKIN SHIT AGAIN...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

with all those dam cholos there and no pis of the show yet :buttkick:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@May 18 2009, 01:43 PM~13922207
> *THERE MIKE BITCH TALKIN SHIT AGAIN...
> *



Take it easy there homie.. I ain't got nothing against you bro so know your role!!!


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 18 2009, 02:54 PM~13922331
> *Take it easy there homie.. I ain't got nothing against you bro so know your role!!!
> *


THEN WHY U HATIN ON ME IF U DON'T KNOW ME HOMIE...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@May 18 2009, 01:58 PM~13922380
> *THEN WHY U HATIN ON ME IF U DON'T KNOW ME HOMIE...
> *



Whatever bro... I"ll leave it at that!!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll let you two do the shit talking :biggrin:


----------



## No Chingas (Jul 22, 2008)

*

A real DJ would have played what everybody there wanted to hear... The Lakers game!!!


Ok ok... Enough already... Post more pics of the show!!!*


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruisintogether_@May 18 2009, 12:16 PM~13921934
> *Well it's too bad that you weren't there mike cuz the Dj they had was bunk as hell!! Although it was kind of like you were there since SNATCH was playing all your cd's LOL all that shit that fool was playing I had it in my car!! LOL serio I watched that foo for like twenty minutes and he didn't do shit but sit on his ass, not to mention he had like five other vatos helping him and he was still WACK!!
> I don't know maybe after a few more hundred shows he'll get the hang of it LOL !!! Anyways thanks again to best of friends and kings of kings for throwing another firme show!!!!
> UNITED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILIA S.E.L.A.
> *








Hey satch no disrespect homes but mikes been around alot longer than you and he already knows the game personally I don't know how long you been djing but you are new to the show scene new to me anyways, so don't take it out of context homie I ain't trying to clown but mike already has a strong respect from all the clubs wether he's promoting or just playing music he's already got that reputation, and for you to just come out thinking you're muy chingon and big time is not a good way to start off a name for yourself but all bullshit aside I appologize if you were offended but I was only speaking what I saw and that's that!! I ain't taking back what I said though, that was my opinion and i'm sticking to it spensa!!!!








UNITED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILY S.E.L.A. !!!!!!!!


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

MAN THIS WAS THE BIGGEST CAR SHOW I'VE BEEN TO BY FAR!!!

WHEN KING OF KINGS AND BEST OF FREINDS SAID THAT THIS YEAR WOULD BE BIGGER THEY WERE'NT PLAYING. MAN IT WAS A LONG WALK FROM ONE SIDE TO THE OTHER BUT I DID IT..... :biggrin: I DID IT IN THREE PARTS AT DIFFERENT TIMES AND I PAID FOR IT, WITH A HELLUVA TAN. WHEN I GOT HOME NOBODY RECOGNIZED ME......LMAO :biggrin: 

WELL I TOOK A BUNCH OF PICS BUT I POSTED THEM ON OUR WESTSIDE C.C. TOPIC SO CHECK THEM OUT.......

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...274918&st=19200


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

I'M DEFINETELY NO PHOTOGRAPHER, BUT HERE'S A FEW THAT I TOOK AT THE SHOW










***








***








***








***








***


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

VERY GOOD SHOW PUT ON BY BEST OF FREIND AND KINGS OF KINGS , , WE HAD A GREAT TIME ( MAJESTICS L.A.) :thumbsup: WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR


----------



## 1sic63 (May 17, 2009)

QUOTE(cruisintogether @ May 18 2009, 12:16 PM) 
Well it's too bad that you weren't there mike cuz the Dj they had was bunk as hell!! Although it was kind of like you were there since SNATCH was playing all your cd's LOL all that shit that fool was playing I had it in my car!! LOL serio I watched that foo for like twenty minutes and he didn't do shit but sit on his ass, not to mention he had like five other vatos helping him and he was still WACK!! 
I don't know maybe after a few more hundred shows he'll get the hang of it LOL !!! Anyways thanks again to best of friends and kings of kings for throwing another firme show!!!!
UNITED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILIA S.E.L.A.









Hey satch no disrespect homes but mikes been around alot longer than you and he already knows the game personally I don't know how long you been djing but you are new to the show scene new to me anyways, so don't take it out of context homie I ain't trying to clown but mike already has a strong respect from all the clubs wether he's promoting or just playing music he's already got that reputation, and for you to just come out thinking you're muy chingon and big time is not a good way to start off a name for yourself but all bullshit aside I appologize if you were offended but I was only speaking what I saw and that's that!! I ain't taking back what I said though, that was my opinion and i'm sticking to it spensa!!!!


Hey SNATCH, I mean Satch, don't take things so personal. Mike helps put on a good show. Your getting work because he's not going to be here be happy. People may not like the way you play but they won't have a choice and you still get paid, right. You'll know if you were better when he gets back and you can still get work. Just be happy you have work now, and quit talking shit. You have to work a little harder if you want people to respect and compliment you on the work you do. :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

maybe cholo and satch should have a dance off............ :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@May 18 2009, 01:43 PM~13922207
> *THERE MIKE BITCH TALKIN SHIT AGAIN...
> *



Look foo, if you don't know how to use this web site then get off. I quoted someone else. Learn how to spell too. Read your posts, do they make sense? Try watching Dora the explorer, that's where I learned.


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

| | Post #502 

O Dogg

Posts: 900
Joined: Feb 2008
Car Club: united styles 




maybe cholo and satch should have a dance off............ 

cholos don't dance, they boogie....


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 18 2009, 03:31 PM~13923520
> *Look foo, if you don't know how to use this web site then get off. I quoted someone else. Learn how to spell too. Read your posts, do they make sense? Try watching Dora the explorer, that's where I learned.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@May 18 2009, 03:50 PM~13923738
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Here's some pics I took


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

THE WESTSIDE C.C. WAS THERE. THIS WAS OUR 2ND YEAR THERE AND U WILL SEE US THERE NEXT YEAR TOOO


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

That's all the pics I took  Battery went dead but here's one of the car we were bringing back from Tijuana


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 18 2009, 03:04 PM~13923937
> *That's all the pics I took   Battery went dead but here's one of the car we were bringing back from Tijuana
> 
> 
> ...


DID THEY PAINT THIS IN TIJUANA? :0


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@May 18 2009, 04:09 PM~13924006
> *DID THEY PAINT THIS IN TIJUANA? :0
> *


x2 :dunno:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@May 18 2009, 04:09 PM~13924006
> *DID THEY PAINT THIS IN TIJUANA? :0
> *


Yup one of the members from our club did it :cheesy:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 18 2009, 04:19 PM~13924098
> *Yup one of the members from our club did it :cheesy:
> *



DAMN!!!

NICE


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sic63_@May 18 2009, 04:10 PM~13923234
> * QUOTE(cruisintogether @ May 18 2009, 12:16 PM)
> Well it's too bad that you weren't there mike cuz the Dj they had was bunk as hell!! Although it was kind of like you were there since SNATCH was playing all your cd's LOL all that shit that fool was playing I had it in my car!! LOL serio I watched that foo for like twenty minutes and he didn't do shit but sit on his ass, not to mention he had like five other vatos helping him and he was still WACK!!
> I don't know maybe after a few more hundred shows he'll get the hang of it LOL !!! Anyways thanks again to best of friends and kings of kings for throwing another firme show!!!!
> ...


GIVE A SHOUTOUT TO BEST OF FRIENDS AND KING OF KINGS


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 18 2009, 04:20 PM~13924104
> *DAMN!!!
> 
> NICE
> *


Thanks if you guys get a chance check out his thread under post your rides Rides painted Balo Tj


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 18 2009, 04:00 PM~13923895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics!!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

TRAFFIC HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS KINGS OF KINGS AND BEST OF FRIENDS , GREAT SHOW :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

I want to thank EVERYBODY that came out to support the BEST OF FRIENDS-KINGS OF KINGS BELL CAR SHOW. It was a big show and yes it was a long ass walk. Again, I want to say thank you all for coming out and having a good time. We really appreciate it. It makes it all good when we can all come together and have a good time and make the car show a big success. 

We were over-whelmed again this year with all the entries we had and would like to apoligize for any problems there might have been 

Javier 
president of Kings of kings car club


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Thank you all for posting up pics. I'm enjoying all the pics since I didn't get to take any.  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 18 2009, 06:51 PM~13925711
> *I want to thank EVERYBODY that came out to support the BEST OF FRIENDS-KINGS OF KINGS BELL CAR SHOW. It was a big show and yes it was a long ass walk. Again, I want to say thank you all for coming out and having a good time. We really appreciate it. It makes it all good when we can all come together and have a good time and make the car show a big success.
> 
> We were over-whelmed again this year with all the entries we had and would like to apoligize for any problems there might have been
> ...



Thank you for this event. This was one of the baddest shows and for sure the biggest I ever been to. I look forward to next year.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 18 2009, 03:19 PM~13924098
> *Yup one of the members from our club did it :cheesy:
> *


DAMN HOMIE, THAT MOFO CAME OUT "CHIN= GON" REALLY GOOD JOB HOMIE :thumbsup: I LOVE THAT CANDY APPLE RED, CANT EVER GO WRONG WITH THAT PAINT JOB.....


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

BAD ASS SHOW... SOME OF MY FAVORITES...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Mr Chevyparts (Jan 5, 2007)

Second time going out to this show had a great time. :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GCORONA53_@May 18 2009, 08:04 AM~13918978
> *orale  andy  how  is  work :biggrin:
> *


Orale Memo, work was o.k., but it looks like i missed a bad ass show. :angry: :angry: :tears: :tears: But i'll be there next year,


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 18 2009, 06:51 PM~13925711
> *I want to thank EVERYBODY that came out to support the BEST OF FRIENDS-KINGS OF KINGS BELL CAR SHOW. It was a big show and yes it was a long ass walk. Again, I want to say thank you all for coming out and having a good time. We really appreciate it. It makes it all good when we can all come together and have a good time and make the car show a big success.
> 
> We were over-whelmed again this year with all the entries we had and would like to apoligize for any problems there might have been
> ...



we had a firme time


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=groucho,May 18 2009, 11:28 PM~13929237]
BAD ASS SHOW... SOME OF MY FAVORITES...




































:biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@May 19 2009, 08:52 AM~13932489
> *=groucho,May 18 2009, 11:28 PM~13929237]
> BAD ASS SHOW... SOME OF MY FAVORITES...
> 
> ...



that motorcycle was fukn bad A$$


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by F.O.X_BOX_@May 19 2009, 09:10 AM~13932685
> *that motorcycle was fukn bad A$$
> *


  DAVID PRES FROM BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES C.C.
I LIKE TO THANK EVERY ONE IN THE SHOW THAT SHOWED UP SUNDAY
U ALL THAT WHERE THERE DID THE SHOW FOR US AND I THANK ALL OF YOU VERY
MUCH!! AND IAM GLAD U ALL HAD A GREAT TIME..SOOOO AGAIN THANK U ALL
FROM BEST OF FRIENDS AND KINGS OF KINGS...


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :buttkick: :werd: :h5:


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@May 19 2009, 12:49 PM~13934564
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :buttkick:  :werd:  :h5:
> *


D.J. SATCH PROMOTION HAD FUN AT THE SHOW AND THANKS BEST OF FRIENDS AND KINGS OF KINGS I WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

first thanks best of friends & kings of kings for puting a sweet ass show for everyone me and my son had a great time looking at all the bombs low lows suv's euro's bikes too.it was long ass fuck but it was worth it and see you next year  :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for putting on a bad ass show Kings of Kings and Best of Friends. Its was a huge show. See you next year. :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

FROM STRICTLY FAMILY I'D LIKE TO SAY WE HAD A GREAT TIME AND LOVED THE SHOW...WILL DEFINITELY BE WAITING TO SEE ABOUT NEXT YEAR uffin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

634 ENTRIES


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 19 2009, 06:51 PM~13939591
> *634 ENTRIES
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 *daaaaaam thats fuckin bad ass! *


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

HERE'S A FEW MORE. COMLIMENTS OF BELL P.D. AND CITY OF BELL


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 19 2009, 06:22 PM~13939949
> *HERE'S A FEW MORE. COMLIMENTS OF BELL P.D. AND CITY OF BELL
> 
> 
> ...


SUP JAVIER DELEGATION LOS ANGELES HAD A NICE TIME AT THE SHOW. CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE.:worship: 

KINGS OF KINGS AND BEST OF FRIENDS BAD ASS SHOW HOMIES! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 19 2009, 07:22 PM~13939949
> *HERE'S A FEW MORE. COMLIMENTS OF BELL P.D. AND CITY OF BELL
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PICTURE I COULD SEE TRAFFIC IN THE HOUSE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 19 2009, 07:22 PM~13939949
> *HERE'S A FEW MORE. COMLIMENTS OF BELL P.D. AND CITY OF BELL
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@May 19 2009, 08:39 PM~13940209
> *SUP JAVIER DELEGATION LOS ANGELES HAD A NICE TIME AT THE SHOW. CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE.:worship:
> 
> KINGS OF KINGS AND BEST OF FRIENDS BAD ASS SHOW HOMIES!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'm glad u guys had a good time and again thanks to EVERYBODY that came out


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE PICTURE BEST OF FRIENDS AND KING OF KINGS.


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

A SLIDE SHOW LINK OF BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES KINGS OF KINGS
PICS


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

dammmmmmmmmm  now thats what you call an east la show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 19 2009, 06:51 PM~13939591
> *634 ENTRIES
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmmmmmm me n my girl walked all that :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@May 19 2009, 02:46 PM~13937502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

ONE MORE! BAD ASS SHOW!
PICS


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

NICE MEETING MRS. OGDINOE1 & OGDINOE1 ALSO DELEGATION 76 :wave: :h5: AND THANKZ TO EVERYBODY & I MEAN EVERYBODY THAT CAME TO THE SHOW HOPEFULLY WILL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR WITH EVEN MORE ROOM :nicoderm: :scrutinize: :biggrin:  :loco:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

DUKES Santa Clara Co. on our way to Bell, CA. It was a long fucken trip, but a bad ass show.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 19 2009, 07:22 PM~13939949
> *HERE'S A FEW MORE. COMLIMENTS OF BELL P.D. AND CITY OF BELL
> 
> 
> ...


It WAS A BAD ASS SHOW


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

Had a great time....


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's a few more pic's from the show :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@May 20 2009, 09:33 PM~13953363
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW THIS 46 WAS CLEAN 
NICE RIDES THAT DAY 
DUKE'S CAR CLUB HAD A GOOD LINE UP THAT DAY :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@May 18 2009, 10:23 PM~13929156
> *DAMN HOMIE, THAT MOFO CAME OUT "CHIN= GON" REALLY GOOD JOB HOMIE :thumbsup: I LOVE THAT CANDY APPLE RED, CANT EVER GO WRONG WITH THAT PAINT JOB.....
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

did anybody take pics of a 39 plymouth from old memories sgv chap.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Great aerial shots :thumbsup:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 21 2009, 02:25 PM~13960402
> *Great aerial shots :thumbsup:
> *


did u took pics of eny stylistics cars


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

BEST OF FRIENDS & KINGS OF KINGS I APOLOGIZE WE (TOGETHER CAR CLUB)COULDN'T MAKE IT SOMETHING CAME UP AT THE LAST MINUTE BUT WE WERE PLANNING ON GOING. DESPENSA!!! I SAW THE FLICKAS AND WE MISSED A HELL OF A SHOW DAMMIT  :banghead:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@May 21 2009, 05:22 PM~13961718
> *BEST OF FRIENDS & KINGS OF KINGS I APOLOGIZE WE (TOGETHER CAR CLUB)COULDN'T MAKE IT SOMETHING CAME UP AT THE LAST MINUTE BUT WE WERE PLANNING ON GOING. DESPENSA!!! I SAW THE FLICKAS AND WE MISSED A HELL OF A SHOW DAMMIT   :banghead:
> *


That's cool man, don't trip there's always next year


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@May 20 2009, 08:32 PM~13953354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@May 21 2009, 03:39 PM~13961290
> *did u took pics of eny stylistics cars
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@May 21 2009, 04:39 PM~13961290
> *did u took pics of eny stylistics cars
> *


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Firme Car Show.  Great Turn out lots of cars. REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB had a good time. Thanks for the Trophy.  

See you guys soon. :biggrin: *


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@May 23 2009, 11:32 AM~13978324
> *THANK U GUYS FOR COMEING OUT :thumbsup:*


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@May 23 2009, 12:32 PM~13978324
> *Firme Car Show.    Great Turn out lots of cars. REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB had a good time. Thanks for the Trophy.
> 
> See you guys soon. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: :cheesy:   
THANKS AGAIN ALL OF YOU THAT CAME OUT!!!!!!


----------



## PAPA'[email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

DAMNNNN LOOKS LIKE WE MISSED A HELL OF A SHOW.... NEXT YEAR JAVY.... 

PAPA CLASSIFIED E.L.A.


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPA'[email protected]_@Jun 4 2009, 06:08 PM~14097155
> *DAMNNNN LOOKS LIKE WE MISSED A HELL OF A SHOW.... NEXT YEAR JAVY....
> 
> PAPA CLASSIFIED E.L.A.
> *


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB
THANK U ALL AGAIN FOR COMING OUT!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE INVITE WE HAD A GREAT TIME TRAFFIC.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

